
Ask HN: What do you use for Feedback/Issue reports in your SaaS products? - marianoguerra
We are evaluating what&#x27;s the best way to allow customers to submit requests, issues, questions, and feedback and receive responses for those.<p>What do you recommend?
======
tixocloud
Are you looking for something paid or free?

